# Fur Harvester Class in Dickinson



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

From the NDG&F

Fur Harvester Class in Dickinson

The North Dakota Cooperative Fur Harvester Education program is sponsoring a fur harvester education class for anyone interested in trapping or hunting furbearers. The free 16-hour course is scheduled Sept. 20 and 27 from 8 a.m.-5 p.m. each day at the Game and Fish Department district office in Dickinson .

On Sept. 20, students will learn about traps, trapping and snaring techniques, furbearer biology and fur care. Sept. 27 is an eight hour field day during which students will make a variety of land, water and snare sets.

Upon completion, graduates are issued a certification card that is recognized by any state requiring trapper education prior to purchasing a license.

For more information, and to enroll, contact instructor Frank O'dell at (701) 575-8114.

This is a great opportunity people. Hands on in the field training can save you years of frustration when trying to learn it by yourself.


----------

